# paradigm studio 80's v.1



## silver one (Sep 5, 2012)

Ive recently been switching from vintage yamaha & polk speakers to paradigm studio 60 's & 80's both v.1 any one have an opinion on those studio 80's, thanks!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have Paradigm Studio 80's and I am very happy with them. They are not Martin Logans but for a dynamic speaker they are fine with me... Meaning I will not get rid of them unless I go back to Martin Logan Electrostatics.


----------



## silver one (Sep 5, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I have Paradigm Studio 80's and I am very happy with them. They are not Martin Logans but for a dynamic speaker they are fine with me... Meaning I will not get rid of them unless I go back to Martin Logan Electrostatics.


Im picking up the 80's tomorrowI am looking forward to getting them hooked up. Thanks for your imput.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of the V.1 Studios and I used dual Studio 100 v.2's for Mains and Surrounds along with a Studio CC immediately prior to my current Speaker array. I honestly prefer the 100 V2's to the most current ones. My old 100's weigh more than Paradigms current flagship the Statement S8. The quality of the Cabinet Construction of the V1 and V2 are amazing. Also, the Active Studio 20 v.2 and 40 v.2 are 2 of the most longed after speakers out there. They are about impossible to find and sell in excess of their asking price.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

silver one said:


> Im picking up the 80's tomorrowI am looking forward to getting them hooked up. Thanks for your imput.


Just curious... How much are you picking them up for? I would like to get another center channel (so I can run one above and one below the screen). I have just recently started looking and I haven't seen any of the vintage I have for sale. I guess if I keep looking I will eventually find one at hopefully a good deal price. When I originally purchased the 80s, I was real lucky to find a dealer that had went out of business a year or so before and had BNIB pair of 80s.


----------



## silver one (Sep 5, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Just curious... How much are you picking them up for? I would like to get another center channel (so I can run one above and one below the screen). I have just recently started looking and I haven't seen any of the vintage I have for sale. I guess if I keep looking I will eventually find one at hopefully a good deal price. When I originally purchased the 80s, I was real lucky to find a dealer that had went out of business a year or so before and had BNIB pair of 80s.


 I picked up a pair of mint studio 60's v.1 in cherry wood for $380 on an e-bay auction , and did a local pick up in ST. Louis . Amazingly I found a matching set of studio 80's on a buy it now for $899 or best offer so I figured the 80's were worth maybe a $100 more each , so I offered $600 with local pickup well I'm picking them up tomorrow ! In guess where St. Louis I don't know what it is about people from the St. louis area but they seem to have good taste in speakers. Good luck on your search ! ps the 80's are mint as well !


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

silver one said:


> I picked up a pair of mint studio 60's v.1 in cherry wood for $380 on an e-bay auction , and did a local pick up in ST. Louis . Amazingly I found a matching set of studio 80's on a buy it now for $899 or best offer so I figured the 80's were worth maybe a $100 more each , so I offered $600 with local pickup well I'm picking them up tomorrow ! In guess where St. Louis I don't know what it is about people from the St. louis area but they seem to have good taste in speakers. Good luck on your search ! ps the 80's are mint as well !


You really lucked out getting 2 pair! I Are you going to run the 80s for surround too? What are you going to use for the center?


----------



## silver one (Sep 5, 2012)

ellis r63 said:


> You really lucked out getting 2 pair! I Are you going to run the 80s for surround too? What are you going to use for the center?


 Well I'm using a paradigm cc 370 center , and if IRC the 60, s match better with that center, so Ill start by using the 60's as front mains and the 80's as surrounds . But I'm going to experiment with that . I'm currently using paradigm mini monitors v.1's for rears ,but I'm on the look out for a nice pair of studio 20's or 40's for rears,v.1 or2's of course


----------

